# Secret Santa gifts - post them here! 2005



## Marisol (Dec 9, 2005)

For those who were able to participate in the MUT Secret Santa Gift Exchange, please post your gifts here.

Happy holidays!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 9, 2005)

Here is Bocagirl's (Ava) gift she got from jennycateyez.


----------



## Laura (Dec 9, 2005)

Aw how sweet! And how cute is that card.. Love it!


----------



## Chrystal (Dec 9, 2005)

The card is wicked cute!!!:icon_chee YAY! Im excited to see what everyone gets!!!


----------



## lilla (Dec 9, 2005)

Very cute card!:icon_love


----------



## jasminonline (Dec 9, 2005)

Adorable Card....


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 9, 2005)

yeah i loved it so i had to get it, i wanted to let her know that it was me that was her secret santa so i didnt want to write it down on paper lol, so i got her a card hehe:icon_chee


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 9, 2005)

I love it Jenny, I used it last night over my BP gel and my face had a nice velvety feel to it. Then this morning I used it under my foundation and it's awesome. Love it, love it, love it.


----------



## charish (Dec 9, 2005)

aw, how sweet.


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Dec 9, 2005)

I can't wait until my SS gets her gift! !!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 9, 2005)

yeah i was going to ask you how you like it.im looking to get it but im not sure what its suppose to do and how you suppose to use it:icon_love


----------



## Kelly (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow! Look at what my Secret Santa sent me. Of course it's still a secret, so I will have to now find out who.....

Honestly at first when I first started reading the note and it said, I enclosed some extras that I thought you might like, my reaction was, what, and I suppose now I have to either pay for them or send them back. I didn't even look to see that it was my Secret Santa gift. I then laughed my head off.....I thought it was something I purchased from eBay and well......what a surprise! I love it!!!!! Thank you, thank you.

Now who is my Secret Santa, and where are we revealing this info?

MAC Glitter Eyeliner in Glamourgold

MAC Pigment Samples in violet, pink opal, and pure white

Tony &amp; Tina lip glosess

Clinique mascara

Tony &amp; Lisa eye shadows &amp; blush


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 9, 2005)

Awesome gift Kelly!!! You got a lot of great stuff!!!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 9, 2005)

I know, I love it. Can't wait to try it all out. Also can't wait to see who is my Secret Santa!!!! It's killing me.

I am still waiting for an item to arrive for my gift to send out, arggggg and it is suppose to be here UPS by Monday, I'm hoping it arrives today so I can send my package to my person tomorrow. I'm so excited for her/him.


----------



## Chrystal (Dec 9, 2005)

WOW Great gift Kelly!! :icon_chee


----------



## Laura (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow Kelly! What a fab gift. I bet you cant wait to find out who sent it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice gift Kelly. Hope your SS reveals themselves soon.


----------



## Liz (Dec 9, 2005)

it was me kelly! hehe

glad you like your stuff!!!!!!

sorry i didn't get the silver one. they didn't have that one anymore


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 9, 2005)

From their website:

Daily Regenerating Serum contains the most concentrated levels of Amino-Peptide Complex and Olay moisture to ensure maximum appearance regeneration and hydration, yet it is gentle enough for everyday use. The Regenerist Serum provides both immediate and long-term results and benefits. After just one application, you'll not only delight in the experience, you'll also see an improvement in your skin's appearance because Olay Regenerist minimizes the look of fine lines and age spots, evens skin tone, and improves skin texture.

Unlike the heavy, oily feel associated with some serum formulas, Olay Regenerist Daily Regenerating Serum has a light, greaseless feel that leaves skin feeling velvety smooth.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 9, 2005)

One small sucky thing...only a small delay. I can't try my gift out on my eyes for a couple days. Just got back from the eye doctor today, after having a procedure done on my eye ducts (they inserted plugs in my drainage tear ducts). So I have to be careful for a couple days. Actually didn't even know I was going to have the procedure 'til I got in there. Found out my "problem" and how easy it was to fix or temporarily fix - to see if it works, and bammm I come home with plugs. LOL.

But after that, my eye docter, who is highly respected, says I can resume as usual. Yea.....but man it will be hard to wait.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 9, 2005)

wow liz really hooked you up, great job liz, and nice stuff:icon_chee


----------



## lilla (Dec 9, 2005)

Kelly, that is so awesome, enjoy your gifts.

I got mine today!!!!! :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love I love them and the note Janelle sent! That is sooooo awesome Janelle, thank you soo very much for both of the Mac e/s. I love the colors and can't wait to try them. Thank you thank you thank you so much! They are gorgeous!!! :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love


----------



## lilla (Dec 9, 2005)

I got mine today!!! Thank you thank you thank you Janelle!!! They are gorgeous! and thank you for your sweet note! I can't wait to try my e/s :icon_love :icon_love


----------



## lilla (Dec 10, 2005)

Sorry for the double post! I didn't know it posted :icon_roll :icon_chee


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice Lilla


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 10, 2005)

LOL Welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was going to send a card... but I was home on lunch &amp; the Ups guy came as I was pulling out of the driveway to head back to work - so being I wanted to get it out quick ... I just did a makeshift one from my computer @ the office! lol That Blue Absynthe is really pretty! might have to pick up one of those too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liz (Dec 10, 2005)

aww. what colors did you get?!

cute note janelle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i like your handwriting hehe


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 10, 2005)

How wonderful everyone,Hope everyone enjoys their wonderful gifts.

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!:icon_chee:icon_chee:icon_chee:icon_che e


----------



## lilla (Dec 10, 2005)

:icon_love :icon_love They are so pretty looking Liz!!! She sent me Blue Absinthe and Mystical Mist. Janelle I loved your cute note, I think it was perfect!:clap


----------



## Kelly (Dec 10, 2005)

Funny, I missed your post. Just saw my e-mail that it was you....Thank you thank you. Love, love it. (so did you see my thread of me begging someone to buy me a MAC glitter eye liner?). Yea me, I mean yea you.

Did you read my delay with my eye plugging things huh. But hey, you did awesome, and you are soooooo sweet. How can a person thank someone enough. I swear this is really all a girl needs at Christmas, I have been running around the house with a big stupid happy face all day. It's good, but almost silly, cuz how does a person ever know, except girlfriends, what a person really wants, and then, sometimes girlfriends don't know. I think the whole fun was the surprise! We need way more of that in the world.

So sorry so sound so cheesy, but Liz you really made my day, no...you made my Christmas. Thanks big muches!!!!!


----------



## lilla (Dec 10, 2005)

Marisol, do we leave feedback for our secret santa also? :icon_ques


----------



## Marisol (Dec 10, 2005)

Sure... that is a great idea!

Kelly - I am glad that you liked your gift. Liz did an awesome job.

Nilufer - great new shadows. Hope to see some FOTD's. Janelle rocks!


----------



## envymi (Dec 10, 2005)

I just got mine today...I got a Shu eyelash curler and a shadow in IR Brown 810 from Leony!!! Thank you very much...It's a very pretty color, one I'll probably wear alot.

I haven't sent mine out yet because I'm still waiting until I get all of it then I'll send it out. My person already knows who her secret santa is, and she'll probably have to wait about another week before everything comes in for me to send to her


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 10, 2005)

what a nice gift, kelly! liz is so sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

nilufer, those eyeshadows are so pretty! love the note :icon_chee

envy, what a nice gift! can you take a pic of the eyeshadow?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Dec 10, 2005)

Post a picture when you can!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Joyeuux (Dec 10, 2005)

This is so fun!! Post pics everyone!!


----------



## envymi (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll post one in the morning, right now I'm sitting on here in the dark cuz my man is knocked out on the floor:icon_roll


----------



## Zoey (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice presents,it's so much fun to see what everyone got!


----------



## lilla (Dec 10, 2005)

Marisol, I shall. I need a break from my intern and the projects first. I am busy but trying to keep up with the posts... :icon_chee What can I say, I love this place.:icon_love


----------



## suzukigrrl (Dec 11, 2005)

Received my package from the one and only Nilufer! She sent a fantastic set of Milani shadows and lipsticks for me. Perfect colors too!! Love it love it love it!! Thanks hon!

I picked up the gift for my secret santa person yesterday, so I'll be sending it out on Monday!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 11, 2005)

Awesome package Nilufer! We need some FOTD's with your new goodies Katy.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh I know!! I owe you all so many FOTDs. I even did a DTB, but totally neglected to take a picture! I promise I'll do a FOTD tomorrow with all the lovely new colors from Nilufer.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 11, 2005)

oh, how pretty, katy! can't wait to see FOTDs :icon_chee


----------



## suzukigrrl (Dec 11, 2005)

Ok, so when I leave secret santa feedback do I do it as swap or RAOK?


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 11, 2005)

Everyone's gifts are wonderful!!! This SS was a great idea. I can't wait for my person to get hers

Envy, I hope ur man is ok...


----------



## Kelly (Dec 11, 2005)

I just wanted to say, gall darn it, now I'm a big Mac lover (yikes, poor pocket book). The pigments are so vivid and beautiful on! Not to mention the eye glitter - wow. I was never a big eye shadow person (only black/brown eyeliner and mascara) and now......darn watch out, here come the colors! Yea. I'm such a dork, kinda like a kid in a candy store here.


----------



## lilla (Dec 11, 2005)

:clap You're welcome sweetie, I am so glad you like them! I was a bit nervous because our Walgreens had only a few shade e/s left. Glad you like the colors, enjoy them :icon_smil .


----------



## Liz (Dec 11, 2005)

hehehe. well, you said you want some violet e/s shades, so i threw in a sample of the violet piggie for you to try out. and pink pearl goes well with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

glad you like it!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks... I hate it! lol :icon_chee


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 11, 2005)

Great picks Lilla!!! Awesome gifts !!!


----------



## lilla (Dec 11, 2005)

:icon_smil Thanks Janelle..


----------



## Marisol (Dec 12, 2005)

My guess would be a swap?


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2005)

LOL! I was gonna say a RAOK because people didnt send something back to ther person that sent them the gift.. KWIM?!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 12, 2005)

I could see it that way too.

What does KWIM mean?


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2005)

ooh sorry honey! *K*now *W*hat *I* *M*ean


----------



## Marisol (Dec 12, 2005)

I guess I didn't...LMAO!


----------



## glamslam (Dec 12, 2005)

I too am waiting for something to come in the mail, before I can send my gift out. I like the idea of sending out a teaser card! I'm gonna do that...mwah ha haaa!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 12, 2005)

i got mine! i LOVE it! it's mac's e/s in twinks! it's a plummy color with a little gold in it. i LOOOOOOOOOVE it! i also got 2 molton brown samples (for lip and eyes)! it's from someone in NJ, so i'm thinking lauryn or cindy! i can't think of anyone else in NJ :icon_wink

i will take a pic tomorrow!


----------



## Leony (Dec 12, 2005)

Yay, glad you got them fast Envy! I thought it'll be arrive in 7 or 10 days.

I was confused because I don't know what to get you for a gift under $20, but still I went over though, lol. I just hope you like it :icon_chee


----------



## Marisol (Dec 12, 2005)

YAY! I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2005)

Everyone is so excited, its fab!


----------



## redrocks (Dec 12, 2005)

That would be me. Guilty as charged!

I'm glad you liked it!!!

This is so much fun and I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 12, 2005)

Aww!! Great stuff everybody!! Leave it to MuT to have the best SS Exchange ever!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2005)

LMAO! You are too cute girl :icon_chee


----------



## Brelki (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll be sending out my gift on Tuesday--alas, I've been sick with the flu for 8 days now, and I'm just now getting over it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been putting everything together for the package though, and I'm sooooo excited for her to get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liz (Dec 12, 2005)

I got mine on Saturday night but I've been trying to find my charger for my camera, but I can't find it!!

but it was from kim!!!! she was worried that she sent it to the wrong address, but i got it just fine!

what she sent me:

-mac's pro pan e/s in "Club"

-mac's pro pan e/s in "soba"

- generous(sp?) samples of teal and a pink piggie!!!!

-a sample of epidermix

-a sample of derma butter

-samples of arbonne's thermal fusion enzyme masque

-burt's bees lip balm

-sample set of arbonne's NutriMinC RE9 system for face!!!!

-this cute striped red bag that has a pocket on the front

and then....

-she sent me this body soak bubble bath stuff which smells really good!

-some hot cocoa mix

-and these chocolate dipped pretzel sticks that had the small candy ball sprinkles!!!

i ate those already! LOL!

and she sent a card that had this cute little kitten sleeping next to a plate of cookies and milk for santa! hehe

i want to take pics, but i can't find my charger!! argh!

THANKS KIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 12, 2005)

WTG Kim! And whew! You didn't send it to the wrong place afterall!


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow what a fab package you got there Liz! Kim's a real sweetie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liz (Dec 12, 2005)

i know! and i'm loving the teal piggie. it's soooo pretty! and it's the eye safe version too!


----------



## envymi (Dec 12, 2005)

I like it very much!!! I tried sending you a PM to thank you, but your box is full:icon_eek: Thank you and Happy Holidays:icon_chee


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 13, 2005)

Aww! I got home tonight and found such a great gift &amp; card from Jaime!!! (Jaimelynn83) I had also got some stuff I had ordered online for Xmas gifts, so I thought it was something I had got on ebay.... I'm sitting there like "hmm... what else did I order?? From NJ???" Then I saw it was in a MAC bag all wrapped in Xmas paper &amp; I'm like "ooooh! Its gotta be someone from MuT!!!"

She has officially 'deflowered' me of my Milani virginity with 3 eyeshadows!!! In such pretty colors too!!! I got Shock, Illusion, and Java Bean!!

AND!! On top of that she got me MAC Prrr Lipglass!!! It's gorgeous!

THANK YOU SO MUCH hun!!! I love everything!! You definitely know my colors!!!! :icon_chee

Luv ya Chick!!! Thanks again!!! xoxoxoxoxoox :icon_love


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 13, 2005)

Awesome! Great job Jaime!


----------



## lilla (Dec 13, 2005)

Janelle, nice colors definitely!!! enjoy them. Awesome job Jaime!:clap

Liz, enjoy your presents! lovely package. Kim, sweet stuff! you're awesome :clap


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Dec 13, 2005)

NYAngel98,

I'm soo glad you got it and like it all!

I was soo excited to send them out!

Enjoy Milani.. I LOVE LOVE Illusion!!!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 13, 2005)

Looks like she got it so disregard my PM.


----------



## erica_1020 (Dec 13, 2005)

I received my Secret Santa gift today MAC Mythology eyeshadow. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 13, 2005)

Liz - can't wait to see the pics. Kim sure spoiled you!

Janelle - you got your Milani cherry popped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Erica - who was your SS? Gotta love MAC!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 13, 2005)

Yes I did!!! And apparently my first time was really good!!! They're all awesome colors - can't wait to try them!!! :icon_chee


----------



## Marisol (Dec 13, 2005)

LMAO!


----------



## lilla (Dec 13, 2005)

:clap Enjoy your present erica. I haven't tried Mythology yet..


----------



## erica_1020 (Dec 13, 2005)

Don't know no name or address??


----------



## Marisol (Dec 13, 2005)

It was Nilufer... whoo hoO!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 13, 2005)

i knew it would be either you or lauryn, cin! i love it! thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

brooke, hope you're feeling better!

liz, nice gift! how sweet of kim! thank god it got there okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

janelle, yay, i love those eyeshadows. how sweet of jaime!

erica, take a pic!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 13, 2005)

This looks like fun!! Its so great everyone is liking their gifts! I sent out my SS gift today- hope she likes it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamslam (Dec 13, 2005)

I got mine, and I was so surprised because it came all the way from Slovenia!!! How cool is that? My Secret Santa is Zoey! (Polona IRL) :icon_chee

I got a Lush "Softy" bath ballistic, a votive candle, 2 wonderfully exotic looking teas, 2 crystallized sugar stirrers, and some yummy dried fruit! When I opened my package it smelled SOOO good!

Thank you Polona, I love everything and I appreciate you shipping it all the way to the USA! :icon_love Happy Holidays!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 13, 2005)

You've got some awesome things Jess. Polona really spoiled you!


----------



## lilla (Dec 13, 2005)

:icon_eek: Marisol, it wasn't me! I didn't have Erica, my secret santa was Katy from CA. I don't know who had Erica, I am sure she'll post.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 13, 2005)

ooooooooooppppppssss.. you think that *I* of all people should know who got who. LMAO... By your response I thought it was you. Sorry girls.. it was a looooooooong day today. :icon_redf


----------



## Leony (Dec 13, 2005)

How fun and exciting!

Great on job on making MUT fun and warm in winter Mari!


----------



## lilla (Dec 13, 2005)

:icon_smil That's okay hun, we all have one those days. I didn't mean to mislead you guys sorry. :icon_redf


----------



## Chrystal (Dec 13, 2005)

WOW great gifts ladies!!! This is sooo exciting...the waiting is killing me though lol


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 13, 2005)

You guys got some great gifts. This is sooooooooo exciting.


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 13, 2005)

Terrific colors,enjoy your gift


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 13, 2005)

wow, everyone got such nice gifts! i really hope i can participate next year!


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow ,Kim how sweet!!Enjoy Lizzie:icon_chee:icon_chee:icon_chee


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 13, 2005)

kim you got liz some goos stuff great job

and jamie i loveee everything you got janelle , everybody is doing so good so far

erica let us know how you like your e/s


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 13, 2005)

Awesome gifts everyone!!!!! Iwish i could of joined in but next year definetly:icon_chee.Sucks i was too late to enter,busy with the moving and all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope everyone enjoys there presents!!:clap


----------



## Laura (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow Janelle! What a package you got girl.. Java Bean looks SO pretty!


----------



## redrocks (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow! Everyone got such great gifts!

I'm so excited and can't wait for mine to arrive! This is so much fun!


----------



## Saints (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi, I was your secret santa :icon_smil


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 13, 2005)

See what my Secret Santa gave me...aka Leila These are my very first Milani shadows.







Thanks a bunch, Leila!! You picked such awesome colours. What a wonderful gift Can't wait to use them.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 13, 2005)

ohh those are pretty emmy, leila did a good job


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 13, 2005)

YAY! I am so happy you got them! I was worried you wouldn't get them before Christmas... YAY for USPS!!


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 13, 2005)

YAY USPS indeed...hee hee...

You picked such fab colours!!! I'm just sorry my camera couldn't do them justice


----------



## Kelly (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow. Everyone is getting such awesome gifts. Can't wait until my Secret Santa (recipient) receives his/her gift. I really hope he/she likes it. Its so hard to be patient when you see everyone else receiving their gifts and such, so I hope hope hope, my buddy will understand it took a bit to get it and then send it. Come on USPS!!!!!! Hurry fast!


----------



## lilla (Dec 13, 2005)

:icon_love Gorgeous colours Emmy! Enjoy them.:clap


----------



## Marisol (Dec 14, 2005)

Emmy.. those are gorgeous colors! Leila did good!!!

I am glad everyone is enjoying their gifts!


----------



## redrocks (Dec 14, 2005)

I was in such a horrible mood yesterday and I got home to find a package from my secret santa!!! I was instantly in a better mood and I just *LOVE* my pressies!

I received MAC e/s in Fiction and Velvet Moss. Both wonderful green colors! (I'm wearing Fiction today)

Thank you so much Emmy! (Iloveparis) You made my day!!!!:icon_redf


----------



## Laura (Dec 14, 2005)

Aw yay Cindy!! Can you post pics??


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 14, 2005)

how sweet of polona, jess! everything looks great :icon_chee

yay, emmy, your first milani e/s! i love those colors :icon_chee

cindy, post pics! :icon_chee


----------



## redrocks (Dec 14, 2005)

I'd love to post pics but mine tend to be too big and they won't upload. I haven't been able to fix that problem yet.


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm so glad u got them, Cindy:icon_chee Hope to see ur FOTDs wearing them


----------



## Laura (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh you need a photo-editing package girl! Try Picasa2 by Google. It works a treat for me. I have jennycateyez using it now 2!


----------



## Leony (Dec 15, 2005)

Omg, I got my SS gift today!

Whoever you are THANK YOU so much for the gift!

Here's what I got:

MAC Lipgelee Who's That Lady?

MAC Iridescent Pressed Powder in Dress To Kiss

Four MAC pigment samples ( Coco, Violet, Povence, D'bhohemia )

I had the pigment samples and lipgelee on my shopping list, not anymore now lol.

This is definitely over than $20 gift. In Japan this stuff will cost me more than $50 USD ! Now, who is my secret santa?


----------



## lilla (Dec 15, 2005)

Very pretty items Leony, enjoy them. Your SS did a wonderful surprise!:clap


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 15, 2005)

YAY! This is so much fun! Everyone's presents look great!


----------



## Leony (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Okay, who's my secret santa?? Please..


----------



## Brelki (Dec 15, 2005)

I sent my package off yesterday... can't wait for her to get it!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Dec 15, 2005)

Cindy - awesome shadows! If you need help with the pics, you can email them to me.

Leony - Damn... your SS gave you lots of goodies! How do you like the lipgelee?


----------



## Leony (Dec 15, 2005)

I haven't tried the lipgelee yet, but I will post some FOTDs soon with the RAOKs stuff I got.

I am so curious about who's my SS!

Yay, I feel so lucky lol.


----------



## Laura (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow Leony! What a fab gift.. Cant wait to hear who your SS was!


----------



## Sophia (Dec 15, 2005)

Leony your gift is amazing!!! I want pics!!!:icon_chee


----------



## Leony (Dec 15, 2005)

Me too Lau!

I'll post the pics tomorrow Soph!


----------



## Leony (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh I think my SS is Joy!

Because it's from LA hehe.

Here's the pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bunni (Dec 15, 2005)

this is really nice, i am going to join up for the next x-mas for SS, this year somehow i didn't. count me in for next year!:icon_conf


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 15, 2005)

i got my ss today yay!!! i love it!! thank you katy (suzukigirl)

stila e/s in twig ( omg i love this color)

laura mercier i have no clue what this is lol i think concealer

sephora pretty minty sugar free mints

samples of mary kau

sample s stila mascara

nice n clean moist wipes nail polish remover

sample of haiku(sp?) perfume

and the cutest card ever!!


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 15, 2005)

I got my SS in yesterday, I was so excited, my hubby was to, lol he opened it before I even got a chance to get home to see what it was.

Thank you SS. (aka Cali)

Here are some pictures, sorry if they are to big, I can not figure out why I can not do the clickable thumbnails.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 15, 2005)

WOW, everyone got such great gifts!!!!


----------



## Chrystal (Dec 15, 2005)

YAY!!! Im so glad you got it and liked everything!!!:icon_chee You were actually harder to pick out for then I thought! I figured your wishlist was so open that it would be a breeze but it really wasnt!! LOL


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 15, 2005)

LOL! You did an awsome job, I loved everything :0)


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 15, 2005)

that card is so cute


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 15, 2005)

those are pretty,whats the name of that green on the bottom right side?:icon_chee


----------



## lilla (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice presents ladies!!! This SS turned out awesome!! :clap


----------



## jasminonline (Dec 15, 2005)

I am sooooooooo Glad that you liked it... I was so worried ..I did not know if you would like it or not....I mean I was really biting my nails over here..lol

Merry Christmas


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow everyone got really nice gifts.


----------



## lilla (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice present Char! :icon_love


----------



## bunni (Dec 15, 2005)

that card is hilarious!!!:icon_chee


----------



## Joyeuux (Dec 16, 2005)

Teehee, you guessed right!!

I hope I wasn't cheating, but with my MAC staff discount, this gift actually WAS under $20. So don't feel bad, just wanted to spread some love!

I had fun shopping and putting the samples together, so I'm glad you like everything!! Now you have to post some more FOTDs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Dec 16, 2005)

Tiffany, Jennifer and Charmaine - awesome presents!


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 16, 2005)

It's called Clover

Kim. you'll love the Ben Nye. They're awesome!!!

Everyone has such great gifts!!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey Kim it's me. and I am glad you like the colors, I was honestly quite nervous. I just figured you might like natural colors since you picked more natural ones in the MAC Paint. Oh and I thought I gave myself away....I enclosed my catalog with my name on it.

I'm just so happy to know you finally got it...and I hope you enjoy and go have a candlelight bath tonight with your bath fizzy, candles oh and don't forget to eat the chocolate while your in the bath....or if you have a hubby or significant other.....no, that's enough.....

-Kelly-


----------



## Laura (Dec 16, 2005)

How fab Jenny! Twig is to die for


----------



## Laura (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow Tiffany! What a fab SS gift you got. I love that card!


----------



## Laura (Dec 16, 2005)

That rocks Char! I LOVE Lillium


----------



## Laura (Dec 16, 2005)

More chocolate? You're gonna be so fat LOL! Its a fab SS!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 17, 2005)

Cool gifts everyone!


----------



## bunni (Dec 17, 2005)

nice stilas!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 17, 2005)

Awesom gift Kim!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 17, 2005)

awesome gifts, everyone!


----------



## Zoey (Dec 17, 2005)

I got up,took my doggie out and I found a package and inside I found Fluidline in dipdown and a little bare canvas paint.:icon_love YAY,I love you secret santa.:icon_love No name on the card,but my girl is from Boca, Florida and the signature on customs form could say Ava,so my detective instinct tells me my girl is Bocagirl.I sure hope I am right.:icon_redf

this really is a perfect present!:clap


----------



## Leony (Dec 17, 2005)

Omg haha it's really Joy! lol

Thank you sooo much for the MAC stuff Joy, I love all of them!

It tried the lipgelee and the powder today, and I LOVE it! (I'll post my FOTD later). I think am going to get more of the Lipgelee and other MAC stuff on my next trip to Osaka:icon_love .

The gift you sent me, usually cost more than $50 USD in Japan, MAC is quite expensive in Japan, so I was surprised when I got your package because I thought it would cost more than $40 USD in US.

Thanks again hunny!


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 17, 2005)

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeee I'm glad you like it, I was checking the thread everyday and wondering where the package was. Enjoy.


----------



## Laura (Dec 17, 2005)

Good detective work Polana! And what a great package you got


----------



## Zoey (Dec 17, 2005)

Yep,Ava really spoiled me!:icon_love


----------



## Marisol (Dec 17, 2005)

Awesome gift Polana!


----------



## Saints (Dec 17, 2005)

Great gifts you've all got! I've been hoping my would come soon, but my boyfriend just told me mr postman came today :clap I'm visiting my parents and won't be back until tomorrow so I'll see it then. Looking forward to it :icon_bigg


----------



## jasminonline (Dec 17, 2005)

I am glad you liked it...It was a joy sending it... I just noticed that Stila Cut off Half My Message..How Rude...

Char... I did not leave off on Ahemmm

It was Ahemmm Just ignore it... Feliz Navidad :icon_chee

I am thinking of getting my own set..and now that I look at yours I really want one


----------



## Zoey (Dec 17, 2005)

Lol,girls,not that it's a big deal,but my name is PolOna or Poly as some of my friends call me:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saints (Dec 18, 2005)

I got my very cool gifts from Marisol yesterday. Thank you so much, I'm excited about trying them :icon_wink I got: MAC glitter in Turquoise, MAC pigments in Melon, Pink Bronze, Electric coral, All girl and Golden olive. Any ideas on what I should try first, and what colors to put together? And what about the glitter, how do you use that? I've never tried it


----------



## bunni (Dec 18, 2005)

those are great colors! i would say you can use glitter anywhere, on the face, eyes etc., for special occasions.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 18, 2005)

wow those colors are so pretty saints


----------



## bunni (Dec 18, 2005)

is there some event before next Xmas that MUT will have to exchange gifts? i really want to do this before next xmas. :icon_cool its so much fun to buy for someone else then yourself.


----------



## lilla (Dec 18, 2005)

:icon_love I love Golden Olive, one of my fav.... Enjoy your gifts.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 18, 2005)

I am so glad that you got the gift. I was worried because I had sent them a while back. Hope that you enjoy them!

The glitter you can use as a liner. I think that would look hot!


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow- Everyone has recvd such great stuff! I am patiently waiting for mine to come and for my person to post that theirs came.. oh the excitement! Marisol, you really are somethin else for doing this.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 19, 2005)

Great gifts everyone!! :clap

And I think we should all give Marisol a big round of applause for pulling this off!! It was great!!!

YOU GO GIRL!!! :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm soo excited for you all!!!

I can't wait to get mine! LOL

WOW that sounded selfish!!


----------



## Liz (Dec 19, 2005)

yay! great job on pulling this off everyone!!! thanks for the great idea mar and putting it together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hopefully we'll be able to do it next year too!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 19, 2005)

What a freakin' awesome gift!!!!! Enjoy them!!!!


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Dec 19, 2005)

I got my SS gift!!!

It was from Tiffany aka *SmartStyle437*

She's a total doll.

She sent me a gift card to Macys!

It came with the cutest charm braclet!


----------



## bunni (Dec 19, 2005)

thats so cute! that is the cutest and perfect bracelet for a MUT girl. :icon_bigg


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks. I LOVE IT:icon_love


----------



## Chrystal (Dec 19, 2005)

wow that is a cute bracelet!!:icon_chee


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow, you guys all got some awesome gifts. Marisol you did such a great job planning this, thanks a lot.


----------



## lilla (Dec 19, 2005)

That's a very nice bracelet, love it.


----------



## Brelki (Dec 19, 2005)

That bracelet is adorable!! I can't wait to get my gift, or for my SS to get her gift! I just hope both come before I leave for vacation!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brelki (Dec 20, 2005)

I received a postcard saying a package was at the post office, so I went tonight to get it. It was my SS package!! It was packed soooo beautifully! There was glitter and hershey kisses everywhere!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also included in the package was a lovely xmas card and my gifts--Loreal glam shine in goddess (a HG for me!) and MAC l/s in Fresh Brew. BTW, to my SS--that l/s is perfect--no need to return it, but thank you for including the receipt. That was incredibly thoughtful of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, what a xmas gift! I just went to MAC yesterday for a makeover (and a haul), and today I get another addition to my new (and growing) MAC collection!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks again SS!!


----------



## Joyeuux (Dec 20, 2005)

So last night was kinda sucky. I had some awful nightmares about my ex-BF and ending up sleeping too late. So I was rushing to go to work and when I opened my front door, I found a package from Karrie. What a great surprise!! Lifted my mood considerably! And OMG, I'm so excited to try out my goodies!

* Urban Decay Primer Potion (I've been meaning to try this since FOREVER)

* Max Factor Lash Perfection (woohoo!)

* mini Cotton Blossom bubble bath from Bath &amp; Body Works (currently foaming up in the tub, as I get ready to soak my tired feet).

Such a generous Secret Santa I have!!! When my digi cam recharges, I'll post pics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

THANKS GIRLIE!!!!:icon_love


----------



## Leony (Dec 20, 2005)

Yay I'm so happy for you Joy, you deserved it!


----------



## Chrystal (Dec 20, 2005)

YAY!! I got my SS gift today!!!:icon_chee I was having the worst day today too..my son came home from school and checked the mail and there it was!!! (my son has to check the mail, its "HIS" thing to do lol)

So anywho....YAY! Im so excited!! Thank you Allie aka Greeneyedangel!!!! She got my my MAC Black tied Ive been dying for :icon_chee and a bunch of extra goodies as well I love them! I will have to post the pic of everything tomorrow!! Thanks again sweetie!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 21, 2005)

Yay!! I'm so glad it got to you ok! Enjoy the stuff chickie! :icon_chee


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 21, 2005)

great gifts, everyone! everything looks so nice!

brooke (brelki), i'm your SS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm so glad you like everything! i thought the packaging was pretty, too. i had fun doing it LOL


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 21, 2005)

OHMYGAWD!

OHMYGAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got home from the ICU tonite, and waiting for me was a box! YAY! I tore it open and found THE MOST luxurious scarf ever.. oh but wait!!! Then, there were two wrapped boxes.. one had FOUR pigments samples.. oh glory! glory! then.. THEN there was samples of all kinds of stuff.. JOY! JOY! then.. the other box has GODIVA TRUFFLES AND AN ARTJAM PAINT!!!!

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW WWWWWWWWWWWWW

Ya think i am a bit happy!!! My SS Brooke, You are the BESTEST.. thank you for such a wonderful gift.. I so appreciate everything..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Especially with everything goin on.. MWAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brelki (Dec 21, 2005)

Hooray! Thanks so much Jennifer! I loved everything. I can't wait to take it with me on my vacation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks again--you're a FAB secret santa!!

MACforMe--YAY!! I'm soooo glad you got everything! I was starting to get worried.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm glad you liked the scarf--I knitted that myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As for the Godiva--I just had to--I love Godiva chocolate!! BTW, are you okay (ICU...)?


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 21, 2005)

you're very welcome! i'm glad you got it in time for your vaca  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liz (Dec 21, 2005)

everyone is getting great gifts!


----------



## Eva121 (Dec 21, 2005)

This has been such a success, this was a very cool idea from Marisol. I hope I can participate next year.

Have fun with all your pressies, girls!


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 21, 2005)

I wore that scarf today. its so beautiful. I love it. I really really do. And that its handmade makes it even more special. Thank you so very much.. mmmm, chocolate! My Significant other has been in the ICU for 21 days. But he's getting better.

Love ya!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brelki (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm so glad you like it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so sorry to hear about your SO, but it's good to hear he's getting better. Enjoy everything, and Happy Holidays!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you! Oh, you should sell those scarves.. its so warm and snuggly! Im so lucky to have it! Everyone here in my office was like "hey, where'd you get that?".. ha ha ha! i got to tell them a special Secret Santa sent it to me!


----------



## lilla (Dec 21, 2005)

:icon_love wonderful presents, enjoy them. And glad you so is doing better.


----------



## Brelki (Dec 21, 2005)

Hehe... I never thought about selling them, but that's an idea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Again, I'm so glad you liked everything.


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 22, 2005)

Well.. IF YOU DO! I know at least 2 people that want them already...AND.. i could put them in my sisters RETAIL STORE for sale!


----------



## gamaki (Dec 22, 2005)

Man...I am so bummed I missed out on the opportunity to participate in the Secret Santa exchange! You all got some great stuff! I haven't been to MuT much lately due to the craziness of the Holidays, so I guess I learned my lesson! :icon_eek:


----------



## Leony (Dec 23, 2005)

Ditto!

I hope everyone who participated got their pressie by now.:icon_love

It was fun and with all the great gifts!


----------



## Laura (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow girls! I'm so excited for you all just reading this thread LOL! So did everyone get their gifts? Is anyone else waiting on the postman to arrive?

Even though i didnt participate, it felt like i did because the amount of RAOK's and fab swaps i'm after receiving in the past 2 weeks is unnatural. Thank you all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Dec 30, 2005)

While I was on vacation I got SS gift. My SS was EnvyMi. She was so awesome! She got me a bunch of butterlfy book marks, a butterfly collectible box and the Stila Winter Bloom Palette (Fire). Thank you so much!

I am so happy that everyone that participated got the goodies that they wanted. Did everyone who sent something receive their gift?


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 31, 2005)

i'm so happy- i got my SS gift today!! Thank you so much GLAMSLAM Jessica!

A few days before Xmas I received a teaser note from my SS telling me "good things come to those that wait" and she was so right!! I got a Stila shadow in "Barefoot Contessa" which is absolutely gorgeous and definitely a color I would choose for myself! She also sent me a Stila Convertible Lip Color in Lillium-- the shade is so nice (a very soft pink) and would make for a really nice nude lip! Can't wait to try it with smokey eyes.

She filled the box with these delicious chocolates! i practically ate them all-- there goes my diet... lol and sent this ornament in the shape of a lipstick. This was a really great idea all, hope we can do it again next year!

&lt;&lt;hugs&gt;&gt; Glam Slam!! :icon_love


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 31, 2005)

how sweet, allie! that teaser is so clever LOL


----------



## Eva121 (Dec 31, 2005)

I got that one from Rosie (RAOK-Queen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), it's gorgeous, you'll love it!


----------



## glamslam (Jan 1, 2006)

Allie, you're welcome! Sorry it took me so long to say that. Been crazy busy with the holidays; they still aren't over for me! Just yesterday had a late-xmas dinner with my grandma. And with my 3 kids on xmas break, it seems like they're invited to a different sleepover or playdate every day. Yadda yadda yadda! Anyhoo...glad you liked the prezzies! I know it will all look gorgeous on ya! Hope your holidays have been blessed, and your 2006 will be too! XOXO :icon_chee


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 1, 2006)

That is Clover Gwennie...


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 1, 2006)

I second that motion Ms. Bunni!! I had a LOT of fun doing this, and it seems like everyone else did too!! :icon_chee


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 1, 2006)

lol, since you IMd me I know you were my SS Lauryn! :icon_love I will post as soon as I can get back to school and get my package! I am SOOOO excited!!

Look for my post on Monday the 9th, first day of classes and you can BET I will be waiting for the post office to open! :icon_chee:icon_chee


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 1, 2006)

LOL! That was the cutest response ever Lauryn! :icon_lol:


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 11, 2006)

lol, I think I am the final person to get their SS gift... My SS was Lauryn (MacForMe) and she got my a very much needed MOD 15 Pan palette!! YIPEE!! :icon_love:icon_love:icon_love

lol, here is a pic of it, but I have already filled it up believe it or not! It was of course an empty palette when I got it yesterday... :icon_redf


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh it sounds like you guys had lots of fun... I love doing SS. Wish I was here for this one!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 11, 2006)

how cute, leila! that was sweet of lauryn!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 11, 2006)

Damn girl... I can't believe that you have it filled already. Are those all Milani shadows?


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jan 12, 2006)

LUCKY! there all so cute:icon_love


----------



## karrieann (Jan 17, 2006)

Yay Joy, I'm glad that it was there on a day that you really needed it. It was soooo much fun to go and get these gifts and knowing it was a secret. :clap


----------



## karrieann (Jan 17, 2006)

I waited to open my ss gift until Christmas. Sorry for the delay in posting as things have not been going too well for me recently.

I received MAC Fix+!!! Love love love it!

There were also a few other goodies, pefume samples and bubble bath packet.

I don't know who my Santa is as the package was slightly damaged. I do know that it came from C.C. Texas. So who ever you are Secret Santa, you are oh so fabulous! Smooch for my Santa! :icon_love


----------



## Marisol (Jan 18, 2006)

Yay. I am glad that you got your package! I hope that you SS sees this thread and reveals who they are.


----------



## Laura (Jan 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Karrie. I'm thinking of you *hugs*


----------



## Leony (Jan 18, 2006)

I am glad you got your SS gift Karrie and I hope everything will be all right girlie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

